# Underwater screenshots of my cichlids.



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Here are a couple of underwater screen shots of my bigger cichlids from a video I've been working for the last couple of days.The quality sucks big time because they're copied directly from the video with underwater footage.








Young male oscar at 12'' and 11months old.









Female severum almost 2 years old.She have the best personality of them all.









Male snook a little over a year old at 13'' with a devil/midas mix at the back.









Male peacock bass at around 12''-12.5''.









1 and a half years old 14'' male jaguar.









Community shot.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics man


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looks cool to me!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn dude i love ur fish wat tank size u got them in


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank guys







King Oscar they're in a pool for 1 year and doing quite well(compability-wise).I hope the video is done completely within the next week or so with undewater footage of them hunting different kinds of life food.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

When you say how old they are, is it how long you've had them or their actual age? If it's the age, you're getting great growth in that pool.

No matter what, the fish look awesome!!! Any interesting interactions?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I caught the p-bass at 6-7'' the others have own them since they were babies.Being in that pool for a year helped them to put some size,some of them grew in the pool like the snook.My fastest growing cichlid is the male oscar he was merely one inch here last August Male oscar last August.

The bigger cichlids don't fight only flare,the little ones flare all day long among themselfs.The male oscar got into the pool at 4'' and turned the tables on all cichlid from the smaller to the bigger.Right now only the female oscars(pair) and the Big jag dominate him for the moment.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Love that snook. Managuense looks bitchy as they usually do.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Great work elduro







you must have alot of action in that set-up.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Those are some great looking fish. How big is the pond? and what did you use for filteration? I plan on doing something like this in the next 4-5 months or so and Im looking for some good ideas


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow....impressive collection of fish







The Peacock and the Managuense are just amazing. I would love to see a full shot of your pond/set up


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Love that snook. Managuense looks bitchy as they usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah, but thats what makes them awesome. I wish I still had mine, but it claimed an entire 55 gal to itself and back when I had it, I thought that was excessive for one fish (Read profile, hehe, 1 caribe in 180 gal).

Yours like sweet though Jan.


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

nice fish! in the community pic it looks like the fish on the left side (i think its the female severum) looks like it has it mouth wide open trying to eat the other fish but I think its just the background. hahah anyway I cant wait for the video.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Those are some great looking fish. How big is the pond? and what did you use for filteration? I plan on doing something like this in the next 4-5 months or so and Im looking for some good ideas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I was wondering what size it was too. I have a 12' diameter pool and saw similar things (a lot of threats, little actual combat), it appears to be much closer to the way things happen in the wild (except the unique mixes of species). Pools are very very cool!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok I'll try to answer all the questions,currently I don't have a good updated pic of the whole pool other than the old ones I have posted I'll try to get a couple of good pics along with the video.The big fish don't fight other than the occasional flaring.The small cichlids are always in action willing to trade one or two shots.The convict goes against the demp,the firemouth against the con,fire vs demp,con v con,and the jewel is in the mix too facing each other in face to face rituals.if you want to set-up a pool try to buy 2 instead one inside of the other.They're in wal-mart from 6' to 12' in diameter and very cheap.Mine is a in the 8-9' range almost as deep as the 75g.I do 25-30% water changes weekly.The filtration I've been used is a Rubbermaid bucket with heavy mechanical and bio filtration along with chemical too.Also two bio-wheel penguins 330 with bio with a total of 2,460 gph.I had almost 3k for the major upgrade sadly have to spend them on something more important.I'm looking forward for the upgrade.Need some small tilapias to finish the underwater live food carnage video.acestro do you have videos or photos of your pool also what's in it???


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Very nice
Love the sev and the cichla 
Just watched the vid in your sig, impressive set-up mate


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

> Very nice
> Love the sev and the cichla
> Just watched the vid in your sig, impressive set-up mate


Glad to heard that







the new video will be 95% underwater footage instead of just the top view.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um, I had a vid but I cant find it. It had urophthalmus (the top dog), cyanoguttatus, midas, and some Viejas. I've since sold all these fish and the pool is not currently up and going.







But I got the inspiration from it, there is definitely less destructive interaction.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

could you get me some pics of the rubermaid filteration setup? it'd be much apreciated


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

great looking fish


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info acestro if ever find the video let me know.







Ok lemmy I'll take the filtration pics.Thanks again guys.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

hey nice fish, but what is a snook???


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

The Petenia Splendida know as the red bay snook is a large cichlid of the guapote family.It is a great predatory cichlid to own.Check for some info here









http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=238
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?id=26819
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/red_bay_snook.php


----------

